# DIY Electrical work in New Jersey



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

*5:23-2.7 Ordinary maintenance*

(a) Ordinary maintenance to structures may be made without filing a permit application with or giving notice to the construction official.​

(b) Ordinary maintenance shall not include any of the following: (see page 3)


This section covers what you can do without a permit.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

*The Construction Department*

The Construction Department in your municipality is organized as follows;

Construction Official - In charge of the department. All subcodes answer to the CO.

Subcode Officials; Building, Plumbing, Electrical, Fire, Elevator.

Inspectors; For each subcode

In small towns many officials wear many hats. Example; Building Subcode Official also performs building inspections and is the Construction Official. This is how the towns keep their costs down. There are officials who hold every license and are one man inspection departments and perform all of the responsibilities. 

Larger towns such as Atlantic City, Camden may have individual Subcode Officials and Inspectors. It depends on the volume of permits.

Other towns may share services with adjoining towns. This is known as an Inter-Local Agency. Again this is intended to save money.

Yet other towns may use third party agencies or turn it all over to the state.

There is also a Permit Clerk who handles the paper work.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

*5:23-2.15 Construction permits--application*

(a) The application for a permit shall be submitted on the standard Construction Permit Application form prescribed by the Commissioner at _N.J.A.C. 5:23-4.5(b)_2 and shall be accompanied by the required fee, as provided for in this subchapter and N.J.A.C. 5:23-4. The application shall contain a general description of the proposed work, its location, the use and occupancy of all parts of the building or structure and all portions of the site or lot not covered by the building or structure, and such additional information as may be required by the construction official, which shall include, but not be limited to, the following: (see pg 15)

Plumbing and electrical work shall not be undertaken except by persons licensed to perform such work pursuant to law, except in the case of a *single family homeowner on his own dwelling.* ​

Only the homeowner is allowed to work on his own dwelling without a license. Not your brother, father, sister, aunt, uncle and so on.​​


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

*Electrical plans and specifications*

Electrical plans and specifications shall contain: Floor and ceiling plans; lighting, receptacles, motors and equipment; service entry location, line diagram and wire, conduit and breaker sizes.

The Electrical Subcode Official can require a set of electrical plans for what you are doing. It is a good idea because a lot of problems can be caught in the beginning. So don't complain.​


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

> Plumbing and electrical work shall not be undertaken except by persons licensed to perform such work pursuant to law, except in the case of a *single family homeowner on his own dwelling.*




Does this mean a female cannot work on a house they own?


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

*5:23-2.16 Construction permits--procedure*

5:23-2.16 Construction permits--procedure
(a) Action on application: The construction official or the appropriate subcode official in the case of construction involving only one trade or subcode, shall examine or cause to be examined all applications for permits and amendments thereto, and approve or deny in whole or in part the application, *within 20 business days*. If the application is denied in whole or in part, the enforcing agency shall set forth the reasons therefore in writing. If an enforcing agency fails to grant, in whole or in part, or deny an application within 20 business days, such failure shall be deemed a denial of the application for purposes of an appeal to the Construction Board of Appeals, unless such period of time has been extended with the consent of the applicant. Whenever plans have been rejected and are thereafter revised and resubmitted, the revised plans shall be released if the deficiencies that were stated as grounds for rejection have been corrected and code compliance has been demonstrated. In that case, a written notice of release shall be given to the applicant not later than seven business days after the resubmission of the revised plans. When the grounds for rejection have not been corrected or when code compliance has not been demonstrated, a written notice of rejection stating the grounds for rejection shall be given to the applicant not later than seven business days after the resubmission of the revised plans.​ 
What this means is that the Construction Department has twenty business days to review and reject or approve your permit application. If rejected they shall provide in writing the reasons for rejection. Once resubmitted the department now has 7 business days to approve or reject the application.

The Construction Official and all Subcode Officials shall keep regular business hours. This is so the public can come in and meet with them. Some towns may also keep regular evening hours to make it easier for HO's to come in.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

Jim Port said:


> [/b][/font][/size]
> 
> Does this mean a female cannot work on a house they own?


 
Wise guy!!

I just copied and pasted.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

*(c) Notice for inspection:*

(c) Notice for inspection:
1. The owner or other responsible person in charge of work *shall notify the enforcing agency **when the work is ready for any required inspection* specified herein or required by the construction official or appropriate subcode official. *This notice shall be given at least 24 hours prior to the time **the inspection is desired*. *This notice shall represent an attestation* on the part of the owner, other than single-family owner-occupants performing their own work, or other responsible person in charge of work, *that the work has been completed in conformance with the code and is ready for **inspection.*
2. *Inspections shall be performed within three business days of the time for which it was **requested. The work shall not proceed in a manner which will preclude the inspection until it has been made.*
(d) Final inspection: Upon completion of the building or structure, and before the issuance of a certificate of use and occupancy required herein, a final inspection shall be made, and any violations of the code shall be noted and the holder of the permit shall be notified of any discrepancies by the construction official. The final inspection shall include:​

Do not call unless you are ready for inspection. The code enforcement office has twentyfour hours to schedule the inspection. The inspector has three business days from the requested date to complete the inspection. If the inspector doesn't make it within the three days, the work shall not continue in any way that would preclude the inspector from performing the inspection. Your only recourse for the inspector not showing up on time is to complain to the DCA. The work shall be inspected. 

Inspections shall be completed during regular daytime business hours. Some inspectors may also work during the evening to make it easier for HO's.


----------



## NJMarine (Apr 13, 2011)

electures said:


> Plumbing and electrical work shall not be undertaken except by persons licensed to perform such work pursuant to law, except in the case of a *single family homeowner on his own dwelling.* ​
> 
> 
> Only the homeowner is allowed to work on his own dwelling without a license. Not your brother, father, sister, aunt, uncle and so on.​


 Many towns has this requirement posted, which also states that it is a criminal act to falsify any information on the permit application.
This does not stop unliciensed individuals, from doing jobs. They just do not get permits.
The EC's have a hard time competing with the cutrate prices and in the end it is the consumer that suffers.
A few years ago I had to redo an above ground pool, because when it was installed no permits were pulled and now it had to be done by the current code. Who paid the price, the consumer, who had to pay twice.
Bottom line
Get a permit, do the work yourself or hire a licensed EC


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

NJMarine said:


> Many towns has this requirement posted, which also states that it is a criminal act to falsify any information on the permit application.
> This does not stop unliciensed individuals, from doing jobs. They just do not get permits.
> The EC's have a hard time competing with the cutrate prices and in the end it is the consumer that suffers.
> A few years ago I had to redo an above ground pool, because when it was installed no permits were pulled and now it had to be done by the current code. Who paid the price, the consumer, who had to pay twice.
> ...


The construction permit application found here (pg 2) contains the "Certification in Lieu of Oath". By signing this (and you will) the HO certifies that all information is correct. If any of the information you stated or provided is not true, you have "provided false and misleading information" on a permit application. You will be fined.

Now, please understand that there are only two people in the Great Police State of New Jersey who can impose a fine and collect it. The first being a judge, and the second being a Construction Official. Do not make the mistake of messing with these people.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

*The National Electrical Code (NEC)*

The National Electrical Code

Also known as NFPA 70. Published every three years. Not always adopted by NJ in a timely manner. Also not the only code used for electrical work in New Jersey. Other codes used are the UL White book, IRC, NFPA 70E, NFPA 72, NFPA 20. The UCC also mandates that where ever the NEC references another publication, that publication shall also be considered code. 

Any contractor working in the state deals with all these codes and more everyday. When you hire an EC not only are you getting his work, you are getting his knowledge.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

*What is needed for a rough inspection?*

Have all the boxes installed and all the splices made up. This includes equipment grounds, neutrals, and switching splices. Do not install any devices. The inspector needs to see inside the boxes. Have all the cabling properly secured. If you are having the service inspected, have the panel cut in, ground rod(s) driven, main bonding jumper installed, grounding electrode conductor installed and terminated, meter enclosure installed and cut in, service cable head installed (verticle, not on an angle), point of attachment at or below the service head and use de-ox on all aluminum terminations. The POCO will probabely also want a GFI receptacle at the service if it is a new house house. Also be aware that none of the electrical wiring or equipment can be installed unless the roof and all windows are installed (new house or addtition). This will prevent the wiring from getting wet.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

Effective October of last year, New Jersey has updated its ReHab Subcode. One significant fact is that GFI requirements are as follows;

3. Chapter 2 of the electrical subcode, entitled "Wiring and Protection," is amended as follows:
i. Section 210.8 (A)(2) and (5) of Article 210, entitled Branch Circuits, is deleted; it is replaced by Section 210.8(A)(2) and (5) and the exceptions in the *National Electrical Code 2005* as follows:
"210.8(A)(2) - Garages, and also accessory buildings that have a floor located at or below grade level not intended as habitable rooms and limited to storage areas, work areas, and areas of similar use.
Exception No. 1 to (2) - Receptacles that are not readily accessible.
Exception No. 2 to (2) - A single receptacle or a duplex receptacle for two appliances located within dedicated space for each appliance that, in normal use, is not easily moved from one place to another and that is cord-and-plug connected in accordance with 400.7(A)(6), (A)7, or (A)(8).
Receptacles installed under the exceptions to 210.8(A)(2) shall not be considered as meeting the requirements of 210.52(G).
210.8(A)(5) - Unfinished basements: For purposes of this section, unfinished basements are defined as portions or areas of the basement not intended as habitable rooms and limited to storage areas, work areas, and the like.
Exception No. 1 to (5) - Receptacles that are not readily accessible.
Exception No. 2 to (5) - A single receptacle or a duplex receptacle for two appliances located within dedicated space for each appliance that, in normal use, is not easily moved from one place to another and that is cord-and-plug connected in accordance with 400.7(A)(6), (A)7, or (A)(8).
Exception No. 3 to (5) - A receptacle supplying only a permanently installed fire alarm or burglar alarm system shall not be required to have ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection."

What this means is that we are reverting back to the 2005 NEC for these sections when wiring a new building.

I'll post other facts when time allows..


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Notices of code changes and updates help everyone.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

There are a lot of other changes. I'll post them when I get a chance.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

*New Jersey sceduled to adopted 2011 on 5/7/12*

New Jersey is scheduled to adopt the 2011 NEC on 5/7/12 with modifications. The modications can be found in the UCC (see earlier post regarding the UCC). There will be a six month grace period where the applicant can apply for the permit under the 2008 NEC. The grace period expires 11/7/12 at which time all new permit applications will be issued under the 2011 NEC. Any work performed on existing structures will still fall under the ReHab SubCode and the 2008 NEC.

Still more to come!! :yes:


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

*Website*

Just found this website which contains a lot of valuable information for New Jerseyn's.

http://www.njpermits.com/default.asp

http://www.njpermits.com/faqs.asp#Text11_Anchor


----------



## dalepres (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm not in NJ and don't intend on being in NJ, but I am curious about the homeowner doing his own work thing. What happens if the homeowner is doing his own work and his brother helps pull wire? Is that not allowed? Or would the homeowner have to do the entire job without assistance from anyone not listed on the property deed?


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

dalepres said:


> I'm not in NJ and don't intend on being in NJ, but I am curious about the homeowner doing his own work thing. What happens if the homeowner is doing his own work and his brother helps pull wire? Is that not allowed? Or would the homeowner have to do the entire job without assistance from anyone not listed on the property deed?


Well, post #4 states "on his(or her, thanks Jim) *own* dwelling unit. So technically the answer is no, but I don't have a problem with family helping out. That is what family does. I do have a problem with a 77 yr old lady taking out a permit for a 200A service and stating she is doing the work herself. Gimme a break.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

*New Jersey modifications to the 2011 NEC*

Follow this link to page 63 for the modificataions that New Jersey has made to the 2011 NEC. Pay particular attendion to the areas in Chapters 2,3 4 and 6.​


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

Follow this link to a thread which is a perfect example of what can happen if you are not careful.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

*The Home Improvement Contractor Registration Act*

*NOTICE TO CONTRACTORS*
**PLEASE READ THIS NOTICE CAREFULLY TO ENSURE FULL COMPLIANCE**​

➤ 
The Home Improvement Contractor Registration Act requires that contractors prominently display
their registration number, listed as NJHIC# at the following places:
❑ ​
​
within their places of business (the original registration certificate)
❑ ​
​
in all advertisements
❑ ​
​
on business documents, contracts and correspondence with consumers
❑ ​
​
on all commercial vehicles
➤ ​
​
ALL Home Improvement Contracts in excess of $500 - as well as any changes in the terms and
conditions - are required to contain the following information:
❑ ​
​
the legal business name and address and the sales representatives name and address
❑ ​
​
registration number
❑ ​
​
signatures of all parties (contractor and consumer)
❑ ​
​
total price to include finance charges
❑ ​
​
description of work to be performed and principle products and materials being used
❑ ​
​
description of any mortgage or security interest to be taken in connection with the financing
or sale of the home improvement
❑ ​
​
A statement of any guarantee or warranty with respect to any products, materials, labor or
services made by the seller
❑ ​
​
dates or time periods for when the work will begin and be completed
❑ ​
​
a copy of the certificate of commercial general liability insurance must be attached to the contract.
The certificate must include the telephone number of the insurance company issuing the
certificate
❑ ​
​
Notice to Consumer in 10- point bold face type as follows:
YOU MAY CANCEL THIS CONTRACT AT ANY TIME BEFORE MIDNIGHT OF THE THIRD BUSINESS
DAY AFTER RECEIVING A COPY OF THIS CONTRACT. IF YOU WISH TO CANCEL THIS CONTRACT,
YOU MUST EITHER:
1. SEND A SIGNED AND DATED WRITTEN NOTICE OF CANCELLATION BY REGISTERED OR
CERTIFIED MAIL, RETURN RECEIPT REQUESTED; OR
2. PERSONALLY DELIVER A SIGNED AND DATED WRITTEN NOTICE OF CANCELLATION TO:
(Name, Address and phone number of contractor)
*If you cancel this contract within the three day period, you are entitled to a full refund of your money.*
*Refunds must be made within 30 days of the contractor’s receipt of the cancellation notice.*
➤ ​
​
Contractors should also make sure they have read through the Statutes and Regulations which
can be found on the Divisions home page www.njconsumeraffairs.gov/contractors/statsregs.pdf

This is a 16 page document and can be found here.
​


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

A bit off topic......

But.....

Makes me glad I live in California.......no limits what I as the homeowner, can do....as long as I pull permits...


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

ddawg16 said:


> A bit off topic......
> 
> But.....
> 
> Makes me glad I live in California.......no limits what I as the homeowner, can do....as long as I pull permits...


There are no limits on HO's here in NJ either. They are held to the same standard as professionals. Just because they do the work themselves doesn't mean they don't have to follow the law. I know some of this post sounds overbearing, but all licensed inspectors (including building, plumbing, electrical and fire) are mandated by law to follow the law.
My intent here is to provide as much information as possible to help out the HO even though some of our amature posters don't appreciate it. ( Not that I really care)


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Does one need a permit in NJ to work on cord-and-plug-connected apparatus?

To spit on the sidewalk? :whistling2:


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> Does one need a permit in NJ to work on cord-and-plug-connected apparatus?
> 
> To spit on the sidewalk? :whistling2:


No. As for spitting on the sidewalk it is a wet location


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

*Grace period has expired.*

Effective 11/7/2012 all electrical work performed under permits applied for on or after this date shall comply with the 2011 NEC and adopted ammendments. The six month grace period has expired.


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just wow.... a wealth of infmation for people that really need it. Hats of to you :thumbsup:


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

electures said:


> Effective 11/7/2012 all electrical work performed under permits applied for on or after this date shall comply with the 2011 NEC and adopted ammendments. The six month grace period has expired.


How many adopted amendments?


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> How many adopted amendments?


Follow this link to the 2011 NEC amendments for New Jersey. Go to page 46.

Follow this link to the list of all New Jersey model codes.​


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

It is my understanding that most of the towns along the Jersey shore in storm damaged areas are waiving permit fees for repairs. Check with your local building department for further information. Also, beware of unlicensed scumbags and trunk slammers. Make sure the contractor is licensed. Avoid anyone who asks you to take out the permit in your name.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

electures said:


> ....
> This is a 16 page document and can be found here.


I found this in that document:



> 23. Do architects, professional engineers, landscape architects, land surveyors, electrical contractors, master plumbers, locksmiths, burglar alarm businesses, fire alarm businesses, new home builders, or any other individuals or businesses that already hold licenses from the State of New Jersey have to register?
> No. As long as the licensee is acting within the scope of his or her profession, he or she is exempt from registration....



That whole document is irrelevant in this section !


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

electures said:


> ....Only the homeowner is allowed to work on his own dwelling without a license. Not your brother, father, sister, aunt, uncle and so on....


Then how do you explain this from your other document that you linked:



> ...18. I plan to help my cousin remodel her house. Do I have to register? No. The registration requirements do not apply to any person performing a home improvement on a home he or she owns or that is owned by a member of his or her family....


You didn't mention cousin so I guess those are exempt?


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> I found this in that document:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The linked document does not cover licensed plumbers or electricians as they are covered by their respective licensing laws. The document covers builders and remodeling contractors and such. Just trying to get helpful information out. I started this thread mainly for electrical but it kind of evolved.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> Then how do you explain this from your other document that you linked:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't mention cousin so I guess those are exempt?


"and so on" would cover cousins. Electrical and plumbing is covered under their respective licensing laws. But if a plumber also does the tile, sheetrock and cabinet work they also have to be a registered remodeling contractor also. If an electrical contractor is also a general contractor they haved to be a registered remodeling contractor also. Anyone who holds a state license does not have to register as a remodeling contractor unless they are performing work covered by the remodeling contractor regs.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

*Who calls for inspection?*

New Jersey Administrative Code for here states the following on page 16;

b) Every licensee who performs or supervises work described in (a) above shall secure permits
when required and, within a reasonable time after completion of the work, *secure an*
*inspection* of the completed work when required to ensure conformity with the State Uniform
Construction Code Act, N.J.S.A. 52:27D-119 et seq., and its implementing rules set forth in​the Uniform Construction Code, N.J.A.C. 5:23.
 

The EC has to *obtain* a final inspection, but it doesn't require him/her to call for the inspection. The "responsible person in charge of the work" is the person who should call for inspections. This insures that all inspections are obtained. The responsible person could be the GC or HO, or the EC. Depends on who's name is on the permit.


----------



## tjbingha (Nov 28, 2012)

*New Jersey - HO Electrical*

I am in this situation right now (re-wiring a house as a HO). From what I gather from this thread I am now required to follow 2011 NEC code. As far as basic wiring (I dont have a garage, use a boiler system, gas range, radiant heat, etc), is there major changes that would effect the way I wire. I dont have the 2011 Code book currently and am not super strong at deciphering and reading the code books. I have had much better answers from the people on here with regards to this stuff. To be safe, I have bought all Tamper Resistant outlets, pretty much all Arc Fault Breakers other than basement, outdoors, etc, and will upgrade to 200 AMP service. Just like in previous NEC's I have all my GFI outlets i need. I have a feeling I am going to miss a few things in my rough-in inspection, but hey, learning experience I guess. 

One questions I do have is when calculating my watts for each circuit (to provide to the inspector) what is the best way to incorporate the Outlet wattage? How do the pro's do this when they are submitting the permits? I had a friend (former electrician) say that they would take the living space and multiply times three and use that for the watts. Is this correct thinking and will the permit be accepted if I use this methodology? Or am I just wishing it were that easy...?

Thanks and any help is appreciated guys. 

Tom


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

tjbingha said:


> I am in this situation right now (re-wiring a house as a HO). From what I gather from this thread I am now required to follow 2011 NEC code. As far as basic wiring (I dont have a garage, use a boiler system, gas range, radiant heat, etc), is there major changes that would effect the way I wire. I dont have the 2011 Code book currently and am not super strong at deciphering and reading the code books. I have had much better answers from the people on here with regards to this stuff. To be safe, I have bought all Tamper Resistant outlets, pretty much all Arc Fault Breakers other than basement, outdoors, etc, and will upgrade to 200 AMP service. Just like in previous NEC's I have all my GFI outlets i need. I have a feeling I am going to miss a few things in my rough-in inspection, but hey, learning experience I guess.
> 
> One questions I do have is when calculating my watts for each circuit (to provide to the inspector) what is the best way to incorporate the Outlet wattage? How do the pro's do this when they are submitting the permits? I had a friend (former electrician) say that they would take the living space and multiply times three and use that for the watts. Is this correct thinking and will the permit be accepted if I use this methodology? Or am I just wishing it were that easy...?
> 
> ...


Do you live in New Jersey?


----------



## tjbingha (Nov 28, 2012)

*Yes*

Haddon Twp.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

tjbingha said:


> Haddon Twp.


I gradutaed from HTHS. Go Hawks!!


----------



## tjbingha (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice! We love the area and I am trying to get this house situated...we bought an old house which we currently have gutted. I should take a bunch of pics and move to the projects page. 

Anyway, just am tyring to avoid a bunch of surprises during the inspection. I am attempting to put in my permit apps for tomorrow to start the work as early as next week if I can get it back in time. 

Any advice on the outlets question? For some reason I am having difficulty finding the answer...

Tom


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

tjbingha said:


> Nice! We love the area and I am trying to get this house situated...we bought an old house which we currently have gutted. I should take a bunch of pics and move to the projects page.
> 
> Anyway, just am tyring to avoid a bunch of surprises during the inspection. I am attempting to put in my permit apps for tomorrow to start the work as early as next week if I can get it back in time.
> 
> ...


There is no limit to the number of receptacles placed on a general lighting circuit. You need one 15A general lighting circuit for every 600 sq. ft of living space. The work you are performing falls under the ReHab subcode. Refer to post #14. GFI protection still falls under the 2005 NEC for certain areas. If you only replace existing receptacles with new wiring, no AFCI is required. Any new wiring has to be AFCI protected.

The EI in your town is Steve B.. Tell him Ray's brother said hello.


----------

